# just got my whelen justice



## thewizard (Feb 8, 2010)

just came off the ups truck, it is pretty bright, i cant wait to see it in the dark. it doesnt seen as bright though unless you look directly into the led, like if you stare at it at an angle its not nearly as shocking to see. it is in broad daylight though.


----------



## thewizard (Feb 8, 2010)

also, im going to be building a rack in the next week or so to mount it to. i plan on going through the third brake light to get the wiring to the cab and plan on hooking it up to a switch mounted in the dash. how many wires will i find in the cable when i remove the ciggarette lighter adapter from the cable?? i was guessing it was just three, pos neg and momentary 12v for changing patterns.any more i should know about??
and its model number MJEG1A


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

I've got 3 mini justices and love them. Super bright, even during the day.


----------



## thewizard (Feb 8, 2010)

ya, i finally got to mess with it in the dark, and it is insanley stupid bright. i couldnt sit back and admire its glow for more than a few seconds because it was blinding me. i must say, its one nasty unit.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

ya man all whelen stuff stupid bright i got a 60 inch led freedom bar and its blinding lol


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would not go thru the 3rd brake light go in under the cab


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

kitn1mcc;1039125 said:


> i would not go thru the 3rd brake light go in under the cab


I wouldn't say running wires into the cab via the CHMSL is always a bad idea. It depends on how you do it. For instance, here's a shot of a custom install I did a while back. The customer wanted to be able to remove the 36" Star Interceptor light bar to get into parking garages. So it's mounted with eight 100 lb pull magnets and I needed a way to quickly connect and disconnect it. Hence, you'll see two standard four flat trailer plugs set up so one cannot connect them wrong. Then, I ran flat ribbon style cables under the CHMSL. Works like a charm.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

Too Stroked;1039453 said:


> I wouldn't say running wires into the cab via the CHMSL is always a bad idea. It depends on how you do it. For instance, here's a shot of a custom install I did a while back. The customer wanted to be able to remove the 36" Star Interceptor light bar to get into parking garages. So it's mounted with eight 100 lb pull magnets and I needed a way to quickly connect and disconnect it. Hence, you'll see two standard four flat trailer plugs set up so one cannot connect them wrong. Then, I ran flat ribbon style cables under the CHMSL. Works like a charm.


that to me looks hack work i would never do it. and i dont know any shops who would


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

kitn1mcc;1039494 said:


> that to me looks hack work i would never do it. and i dont know any shops who would


Sorry that you feel that way. Maybe you should look at the rest of the installation before you draw such harsh conclusions. Even my friends at the Star factory were impressed. BTW, we use capital letters at the beginning of sentences and periods at the end after the 3rd grade here.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i cross posted this e-lightbars even they agree it is not good


----------



## thewizard (Feb 8, 2010)

the trailer plugs are'nt to bad, its a nice tight weather proof connection. Probably also easier to find the trailer plugs that it would be to find a special plug to to make the connection in one shot. One plug would be nicer but I see it as if its easier to get the trailer plugs than its easier to make repairs in a hurry if needed. Walmarts are everywhere and dont usually close in a snow storm. If you gotta wait a week for one to come from somewhere online then the snow will already be plowed. I also like the idea of going through the brake light better than under the cab. Its less likely somthing would destroy the wiring if it isnt in the way of anything coming out of the cargo area.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice job on the wiring job the only thing I would of done different is taken the wires out the top side of the CHMSL instead of the bottom side thus covering the cargo and stop light however little impact of the view. Then make sure you have Silicon sealent around the area where the wires run thru. Otherwise It looks good


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

kitn1mcc;1039532 said:


> i cross posted this e-lightbars even they agree it is not good


I would agree that for a "standard" light bar installation, this would not be considered "optimal." First of all, none of us would probably use quick connects. But, since this bar had to be "quickly removable with no tools," I had to come up with something different. Most light bars are also hard mounted. As I already stated, this one had to be removable - hence the magnet mounts.

As for the wiring, there were several complication factors. A big one was the required wire diameter to carry enough amperage for the four rotators and four halogen takedowns. Doubling up on several wires within the harness for both hots and grounds took care of that problem. Then there was the requirement that I not cut any holes in this guy's truck. That really threw me - until I converted the OEM single round cable bundle to the two trailer harnesses right at the internal terminal strip. This allowed me to go under the CHMSL with minimal trouble. BTW, the reason we ran under (not over) it was possible water leaks - even with sealer. This particular bar has been on this truck for six years now with no problems. I've even had it off myself to make some additions to the lower level.

So, I agree with you that this might not be considered optimal, but even the folks at Star I talked to agreed that it was a very clever - and workable - solution to a tough problem. They did note that they could never offer it as a "factory option" though.


----------

